# FREE Today & Tomorrow 9/16-9/17: A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sep 16th & 17th at Amazon*
*Kindleboard Profile for A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere?*

*An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl  and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes --

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon

And Other Ravings from the Blogosphere: to wit --

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. Regret's not a four-letter word.
* 

_A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon:_ a non-definitive guide to AuthorSpeak - an entertainment for readers to help them absorb the details of an author's craft. It's writing for readers, not writers.
To wit -
"A Pot-boiler: A formulaic book written for a surefire audience with the promise of a steady revenue stream. This does not mean that a potboiler is poorly written. It just means that their author depends on the income, knows where the paycheck is and writes it to reader's taste, in most cases severing the creative bond between art and commerce. The name derives from the poor starving artist who needs to pay the gas bill to keep the pot boiling. The expression usually applies to books, but the label can be applied to any art form that is driven by popular demand instead of creative integrity. It is possible to align the two. Usually, works of this nature are not enduring, because popular tastes change leaving whales beached."

_Extempore Thoughts for the Day:_ daily aphorisms, both deep and ethereal, affording the author a platform to spew out fortune cookie wisdom at the drop of the hat. Meant to make you ponder. Meant to make you laugh.
To wit:
"Books, like chapels or cathedrals, open their doors for reader meditation. Of course, authors still must pass the collection plate."
"Variety is the breakfast of life. You waffle today; you pancake tomorrow."
"The Roman Senate opposed dictators, but Caesar had his Gaul."
"They say the world has seven wonders. I agree. They're called the days of the week."
and 263 more

_Ask Miss Chatty:_ a unique advice column from the drag queen hostess of The Painted Lips Lounge. Need I say more? A laugh riot.

_New Leaves in the Wind: Five Essays from a Recovering Webaholic:_ a view of Corporate America and its romance with the World Wide Web, and how gazillions of $$$ have been wasted in the process. An insider's view. News at eleven!
To wit:
"Mild mannered during the day, Business Dick works at implementing serious solutions in a database realm. He sits through hours of meetings, wanders through mountains of requirements and watches thousands of buckos spill over the black rim into the red. 
Alas, says Business Dick, there must be a better way to make the deadlines. Let me go to my ocal bookstore and buy a Book for Dummies. 
Soon, Business Dick transforms himself into Dick the Web Rogue."

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This looks like fun.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If readers have as much fun reading it as I had writing it, I'll be delighted.

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ed, I loved the new book. I've just posted a review on Amazon. I got the email saying it's live, but I don't see it online yet.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jim. I see that the 5-stars showed up, but not the review. Can;t wait to read it, considering it's a new frontier for me - not being a wise-*ss author, but publishing seven pounds of my thinking in a confetti sort of way.  

Thanks
Ed

Jim, I fixed it. Thank you for that wonderful review. Why it didn;t appear, I know not why (although Amazon may have a glytch with customers in the lending lbrary giving reviews - just a guess). I accessed by pressing the little 5-star graphic (the bars). When I reutnred to the page, it still wasn;t there. BUT, I returned to the "bars" and then voted "yes" helpful (of course  ) and it came up live on the page. Go figure.  This is the fastest I've eer received a review on a book. I really will run sith this one. 

Thanks again
Edward. Patterson
PS: Ann. as you can see, I'm being good and using "modify" to update this post.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Ed, and congratulations on your book!  (and thank you for playing nice.  Here's a free bump for you. . .but get back to working on that 5th Jade Owl book! )

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE - on AMAZON on 12/16 - 12/17 (2 Days only)*

*Thank you (as usual) Ann

And as a special gift to my readers, A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere is FREE for 2 days only on Amazon - 12/16/11 to 12/17/11 until 11:59 AM PST on the 17th.

Download your stocking stuffers today and Happy Holidays to all my wonderful readers and supporters here at Kindleboards. com

Edward C, Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you liked my posts here on Kindleboards, you'll like this collection of Pattersonian wisdom.   

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE TODAY AND TOMORROW (January 7 and  on the Kindle. Cope get yourself a copy.

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K66C0K

enjoy

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE Day, today - 1/15/12. Come get yourself a copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now reduced to $ .99.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Advice from Miss Chatty - She'll Tell You Where to Go. Ask Miss Chatty, part of the Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mp shelf should be missing these gems of world insight.  

Edward C. Patterson
KB Queen of Mean Nominee


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> KB Queen of Mean Nominee


Okay, Ed, you got my vote!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Queen of Mean has lots to say in this volume  especially as Miss Chatty Chatworth.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This work includes the unflappable drag queen Miss Chatty Chatsworth, whose advice to readers surpasses the Gideon Bible.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> This work includes the unflappable drag queen Miss Chatty Chatsworth, whose advice to readers surpasses the Gideon Bible.


That might be stretching it a bit, but she was certainly more entertaining than _Dear Abby_.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> That might be stretching it a bit, but she was certainly more entertaining than _Dear Abby_.


Oh, but Jim, dear, I certainly deserve to be in every hotel room in America! 

Miss Chatty


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Oh, but Jim, dear, I certainly deserve to be in every hotel room in America!
> 
> Miss Chatty


If you think I'm going to touch that...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Free on the Kindle for March 10-11. Come up and get a copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Miss Chatty's Advice column is worthy of consideration.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE TODAY (4/3/12) as a PRE Birthday Sales. Snag yours today.

TO THE FREE PLACE

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Trivia: A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon started as 2 threads (the other Extempore Thoughts of the Day) on Kindleboards, and Ask Miss Chatty begn on Blogit. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE on 5/4 & 5/5 - Amazon KDP,

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon, Extempore Thoughts, Ask Miss Chatty & more

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Author's Jargon, Writer's Thoughts, Drag-Queen Advice and a Wenmaster's Regrets

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE (June 8 and 9): A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon & Other Ravings 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a little library of laughs for your summer reading.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I started this volume as a thread on Kindleboards. and Voila!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here be the Blogosphere in all his humorous glory.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Free today and tomorrow as a KDP Select (August 4th and 5th). Come grab one for your Kindle and your funny bone.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K66C0K

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Most readers have told me they love the Ask Miss Chatty portion of this book.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come and Ask Miss Chatty.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Free today and tomorrow - September 8th and 9th.*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere *

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Big thank you to me many readers for supporting this novel.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE: Today and Tomorrow - October 6th and 7th on the Kindle. 
Grab your copy today.*​
​
*includes the unflappable wisdom of:*​
*ASK MISS CHATTY*

*Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi-- Grabbed it and posted on Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm proud to be a pioneer in Indie publishing and happy to share my perspectives.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE: Today November 3rd on the Kindle. 
Grab your copy today.*​
​
*includes the unflappable wisdom of:*​
*ASK MISS CHATTY*

*Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Storehouse from Ridiculous to Sublime.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Since I just hit 18,000 in book circulation, I have a thing or two to say about it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE: Today and Tomorrow - December 6th and 7th on the Kindle. 
Grab your copy today.*​
​
*includes:*​
*Extempore Thoughts of the Day*

*"Variety is the breakfast of life. You waffle today, you pancake tomorrow."*

*A quote from the Extempore Thoughts of the Day section.*

*Grab you copy today and kick back and enjoy between the Holiday madness.*
*Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A perfect Holiday read for new kindles and old, Fires HD and all eReaders.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holiday to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE: Today and Tomorrow - January 5th and 6th on the Kindle. 
Grab your copy today.*​
​
*includes the unflappable wisdom of:*​
*ASK MISS CHATTY - NEW LEAVES IN THE WIND - JARGON - EXTEMPORE THOUGHTS OF THE DAY*

*Edward C. Patterson*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE: Today Only - February 2nd - GROUND HOG DAY Special on the Kindle. 
Grab your copy today.*​
​
*includes the unflappable wisdom of:*​
*ASK MISS CHATTY - NEW LEAVES IN THE WIND - JARGON - EXTEMPORE THOUGHTS OF THE DAY*

*Edward C. Patterson*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hours of spot humor and fun. Take nothing serious, except the wisdom in this boo. (Just Kidding)  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE: March 9-10 on the Kindle. Grab your copy today.*​
​
*includes the unflappable wisdom of:*​
*ASK MISS CHATTY - NEW LEAVES IN THE WIND - JARGON - EXTEMPORE THOUGHTS OF THE DAY*

*Edward C. Patterson*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

One of the Ravings in this work includes _*Extempore Thoughts of the Day*_, which started here on Kboards. And don't miss:

*    Ask Miss Chatty   *

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE for my Birthday Bash: April 4th & 5th on the Kindle. Grab your copy today.*​
​
*includes the unflappable wisdom of:*​
*ASK MISS CHATTY - NEW LEAVES IN THE WIND - JARGON - EXTEMPORE THOUGHTS OF THE DAY*

*Edward C. Patterson*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get yourself a pound of inspiration.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE today ONLY May 4th on the Kindle. Snag a copy today for your Kindle (226 pages)*​
​
*includes:*​
*ASK MISS CHATTY - NEW LEAVES IN THE WIND - JARGON - EXTEMPORE THOUGHTS OF THE DAY*

*Authoring Glossary, daily inspiration, advice from our resident Drag Queen and a Webmaster's lament - all in one place.

Edward C. Patterson*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come and get to know me.

Edward C. Patterson
(aka Miss Chatty)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your morning insanity with the daily Extempore Thought for the Day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A bit of whimsy - a bit of wisdom and a dash of tongue in cheek.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - June 22nd & 23rd on the Kindle (226 pages)*​
​
*Writer's Glossary, daily inspirations, advice from a Drag Queen and more - all in one place.*

*Be my guest and snag this gift today

Edward C. Patterson*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today on Amazon - July 7th on the Kindle (226 pages)*​
​
*Writer's Glossary, daily inspirations, advice from a Drag Queen and more - all in one place.*

*Be my guest and snag this gift today

Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow at Amazon - August 12th & 13th on the Kindle (226 pages)*​
​
*Writer's Glossary, daily inspirations, advice from a Drag Queen and more - all in one place.*

*Be my guest and snag it today

Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - September 12th & 13th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - October 21st and 22nd at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - December 9th and 10th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - January 14th & 15th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - March 17 & 18th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow April 24th & 25th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Monday & Tuesday June 9th & 10th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow July 17th & 18th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sep 16th & 17th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------

